# My endo said hashimotos has no symptoms when tsh is in range.



## Dreamingpisces27 (Feb 28, 2017)

As the title says... My endo told me that since my tsh is in range that I should not be having any symptoms.

How true is this?

She was very dismissive and only seemed concerned about my eyes (that are always and have always been naturally large)

.. I see my primary doc next week and basically I just wanna get to the bottom of why I feel like crap.

(Sorry if I am posting too much. Im new to anything related to thyroid and im overwhelmed)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

No, not true.

You have a pretty decent TSH and frees, but the antibodies can make you feel badly.


----------

